# اسرار الطيران



## حمدان المغني (11 أغسطس 2011)

من زمان وانا افكر بالطائرة المدنية اياً كانت ,, وافكر بأسرارها الى ان اصاب بجنون ,, فارجع الى صوابي ,, وابدأ من الصاروخ والطائرة الحربية ,, كليهما ليس بغريب ولا يدعوا للدهشة في سر انطلاقهما وسيرهما بالهواء محركات نفاذة واندفاع قوي وشكل متناسب في الطيران يساعد على الانطلاق واهم ما بالموضوع الخفة ..
.
.
.
.
. لكن ..
.
.
.
.
ما يدعوا للدهشة والاستغراب هي تلك الطائرة المدنية الجبل المتحرك في الهواء معجزة في نظري سر من اسرار هذا القرن ,, ما الذي يدفع بهذه الاعجوبة بأن تطير بالهواء كيف استطاعت بهذا الحمل والشكل والوزن بأن تنهض من المطار بالرغم ان سرعة انطلاقها من المطار قد تكون سرعة سيارة يعني لا يتجاوز 500كم| ساعة فكيف تنطلق وما الذي يحملها بالهواء .
لا تقنعوني انها محركات .. وما الذي يحمل هذه المحركات ,, هناك فرق بين المدنية والحربية من ناحية الانطلاق والسرعة والخفة والوزن .

هل من فاعل خير عبقري يشرح لي سر هذه الطائرة المدنية وله خالص شكري واحترامي وجزاة الله الف خير .

اخوكم / أ. حمدان عبدالمغني


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (12 أغسطس 2011)

ببساطة الشىء الذى يحمل الطائرة ليس المحرك و انما الجناح او بمعنى اخر لاجنحة الطائرات ما دون سرعة الصوت اشكال خاصة ( مقطع من الجناح ) مصممة خصيصة لتولد قوة رفع لاعلى عند مرور الهواء عليها فكل اشكال الاجنحة عند مرور هواء عليها تزيد من سرعة الهواء اعلى الجناح عنه اسفل الجناح و بهذا يكون الضغط اسفل الجناح اكبر منه فوق الجناح فيكون مجموع هذة الضغوط لاعلى حيث يتم رفع الطائرة تزيد قوة الرفع بزيادة مساحة الجناح يجب ان تصل سرعة الطائرة على الارض لسرعة معينة حسب تصميم الطائرة و وزنها عند الاقلاع


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 أغسطس 2011)

بمعنى اوضح قوه رفع ودفع مناسبه تتناسب طرديا مع وزن الطائره فكلما زاد وزن الطائره زادت قوى الرفع والدفع فى الطائره 
وانتم تعرفون كيف نزيد من هذين القوتين
ففى الطائرات البطيئه نسبيا وتحمل وزن مناسبه لنوع الطائره فهى تحتاج الى مساحه جناح اكبر لزياده قوى الرفع 
اما الطائرات التى تحمل حمولات كبيره فيزيدون من قوى الدفع لها بستخدام محرك نفاث او اكثر كما فى الطائره المدنيه 
ومساحه جناح مناسبه 
وهذ الذى شرحته له معادلات تحكمه وتربط بينه مثلا معك وزن طائره وسرعتها تريد حساب قوه رفعها او مساحه جناحها


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 أغسطس 2011)

*بمعنى اوضح*

بمعنى اوضح قوه رفع ودفع مناسبه تتناسب طرديا مع وزن الطائره فكلما زاد وزن الطائره زادت قوى الرفع والدفع فى الطائره 
وانتم تعرفون كيف نزيد من هذين القوتين
ففى الطائرات البطيئه نسبيا وتحمل وزن مناسبه لنوع الطائره فهى تحتاج الى مساحه جناح اكبر لزياده قوى الرفع 
اما الطائرات التى تحمل حمولات كبيره فيزيدون من قوى الدفع لها بستخدام محرك نفاث او اكثر كما فى الطائره المدنيه 
ومساحه جناح مناسبه 
وهذ الذى شرحته له معادلات تحكمه وتربط بينه مثلا معك وزن طائره وسرعتها تريد حساب قوه رفعها او مساحه جناحها


----------



## حمدان المغني (12 أغسطس 2011)

_*مشكوووووووووورين معلومات قيمة لم اكن اعرفها ..*_


----------

